# Schriftgröße in einem TextField ändern



## Guest (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt die Schriftgröße in einem TextField  zu ändern?
setFont() gibts ja leider nicht.

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## SlaterB (18. Aug 2008)

// edit: ach immer diese J2ME, bitte ignorieren


----------



## Gast (21. Aug 2008)

ja leider scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu gehen


----------

